

Visualizing Data with Elasticsearch, Logstash and Kibana - chrtze
http://blog.webkid.io/visualize-datasets-with-elk/

======
meesterdude
This was very clear and easy to understand. I'm a big fan of elastic search,
but don't have any exposure to logstash or kibana. The screengifs were also a
welcome touch; though some seem to have trouble loading.

Overall, this is looks exciting and i will have to play with this over the
weekend!

Thanks a ton for writing this up

